# BigBootyBeautyXXL



## Craiger16 (Apr 19, 2017)

Did *BigBootyBeautyXXL retire?

No clips4sale, no tumblr, no sign of this beauty.
*


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 20, 2017)

You've been here 12 years and you post this on the main board?


----------



## petersmyth79 (Apr 21, 2017)

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> You've been here 12 years and you post this on the main board?



What's wrong with posting it on the main board?


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 21, 2017)

Why...nothing. Nothing at all. 

View attachment giphy.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 22, 2017)

petersmyth79 said:


> What's wrong with posting it on the main board?





LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> Why...nothing. Nothing at all.




*
Have your say in this thread.*









. 

View attachment Screenshot_20170422-012821~2.png


----------



## Craiger16 (Apr 23, 2017)

If you have nothing helpful to reply with then why reply at all? Or post face palming pictures, do you need to act like that?

I'm sure I'm not the only one wondering if BBB retired. 

Sorry if this wasn't the place to post, I didn't think it was a big deal.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 23, 2017)

Craiger16 said:


> If you have nothing helpful to reply with then why reply at all? Or post face palming pictures, do you need to act like that?




Why...no reason. No reason at all.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 23, 2017)

Craiger16 said:


> Sorry if this wasn't the place to post, I didn't think it was a big deal.



According to forum guidelines, there is no right or wrong place to post a question like yours. 

YET

That may or may not change. 

Thanks for taking the effort to look around for an example of the right way to do this. I'm sorry none was provided for you. 

Apologies for what may have seemed like an attack. A lot of us are very protective of this space. 

You did nothing wrong as far as I can tell. 


Sadly, I can't help you out as regards the whereabouts of the fair lady in question.


----------



## CurvyEm2 (Apr 23, 2017)

I honestly heard that she is in prison. Don't know if this rumour is true at all though.


----------



## petersmyth79 (Apr 24, 2017)

She was in the process of getting rid of her C4S account and starting her own website. But it seems like it is taking a really long time to get her site up and running. I really doubt Jaye has been locked up; she isn't a law breaker (only a furniture breaker


----------



## AndSoItGoes (Apr 25, 2017)

Imagine if something bad happened to her. The lack of new pictures of her will be devastating for you.


----------



## petersmyth79 (Apr 26, 2017)

AndSoItGoes said:


> Imagine if something bad happened to her. The lack of new pictures of her will be devastating for you.




That or maybe people are genuinely concerned about her.


----------

